# Muddy Paddock



## osrudbob (Mar 21, 2010)

I just bought a stable in central NH with 4 all mud paddocks. I am going to move the horses to other areas. What is the best grass I can plant now. Timothy?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on the stable purchase.







So as of today, the pastures are nothing but mud. You have your work cut out for you. Especially since you need to get something established. My thoughts are keep them off two of the paddocks for this year and cut hay off the new growth. Give the pasture a chance to get established. Especially since you need to get something established. Never even been to New Hampshire, but seems you would want cool season grasses...so I would talk to my extension agent to get an idea for your area. My initial thoughts are probably a mix of bluegrass, orchard grass, tall fescue and some timothy would be something to think about. I do not know how many horses or paddock size, but if there are a lot of horses and small paddocks you will probably be back to mud soon enough.
If the size of paddocks are decent, the rotating though two paddocks and cutting the hay on the other as it gets established may help. Then you can do the same the next year to the other two paddocks. Otherwise you really won't give the pasture a chance to really get established with the horses running over it and turning it back to mud. Would be curious to see what the soil tests out as before you get into it. Good luck. I am sure there are some guys up your way on the site with better thoughts.

My new pasture is much easier...I am renovating some old pasture...going to harrow...broadcast and re-harrow the pasture...but it has grass already...just needs a better mix of cool and warm season grasses for Indiana's climate .Actually got the harrow/reharrow idea from Heyhay...eh at this post...

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f6/overseeding-into-thin-spots-pasture-1287/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use rye in mine for the winter but we're not as serious about winter as you guys. There are others here that can help you on grass types for your area. You may want to get the paddocks dried out first and grade them for drainage before you plant anything. After you plant, wait until the grass is 6-10" before you put horses in there. Rotate your paddocks, drag them and try to rest them at least 2-3 weeks between grazings. Get a soil sample first, you'll probably have to load them with lime & fertilizer before you plant any grass. I've currently got 14 individual paddocks and got a LaMott model AST-5 soil test kit to keep up with the soil conditions. If you get grass established and stay ahead of it with fertilizer and lime you'll get close to eliminating the mud.....I've never been able to fully beat it.

If you have your fences right the horses will make natural drainage along the fencelines. Good luck!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would go along with what Mike said in regards to lime and fertilization. I would lightly disc the existing paddocks to level out where the horses have mucked everything up and plant them all in orchardgrass and possibly a little red clover. This should work well for your paddocks. Mike


----------



## osrudbob (Mar 21, 2010)

Can I borrow your tractor?.....LOL


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Also check with your county extension agent....I've heard orchardgrass is pretty hardy We just do Bermuda and Bahia down here. It's too hot. I'd go light on the red clover. I've never grazed it but if you get it in hay it causes the horses to slobber. Remember, a horse is a 1,100 lbs of fear that is born looking for ways to hurt itself.


----------



## Dave5264 (Mar 31, 2010)

Im in a similar situation. Im planting a mix of Feskew 30%, Rye Grass 35%, Timothy 30% and Red clover 5%.

I plan to keep the horses off it for the entire summer.


----------



## Showcrop (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Bob, Any relation to Fred Durso in Haverhill MA


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

We use a pasture mix every few years in the heavy trafic areas. I made sacrofice areas in the pastures with electrc fencing. There about 150 x 150, in the winter and mud season we dont let the horses out of those areas. They can trash them. When things dry up I put the york rake to them pick up rocks and such and reseed if nessary then put the big roller to them.


----------

